# Colt Combat Commander



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

With all of the new and modern 1911 models, I was just wondering what you guys thought of the Colt Combat Commander, series 80 pistol. Does it still hold weight in the 1911 world of self defense and military combat, or has it been left too far behind?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> With all of the new and modern 1911 models, I was just wondering what you guys thought of the Colt Combat Commander, series 80 pistol. Does it still hold weight in the 1911 world of self defense and military combat, or has it been left too far behind?


I have one from the late 70's and its still an A+ defensive weapon.
Never missed a beat with proper maintenance!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

scooter said:


> I have one from the late 70's and its still an A+ defensive weapon.
> Never missed a beat with proper maintenance!


But how are the parts comparing with the tons of new 1911s? I have one, and I'm not sure weather to keep it or trade it for something a bit more modern.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Kennedy124 said:


> But how are the parts comparing with the tons of new 1911s? I have one, and I'm not sure weather to keep it or trade it for something a bit more modern.


Except for three parts (the firing pin plunger, firing pin plunger spring and the trigger bar lever) that the 80 series uses, everything else is standard 1911 parts.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

You can add the fancy doo dads to your commander for a LOT less than buying a new 1911. Just specify comander size when ordering parts cuz some things are a little different than the full size 1911.And if you dont know what you're doing really, find a decent gunsmith so ya dont get yourself (or others) hurt.:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

scooter said:


> You can add the fancy doo dads to your commander for a LOT less than buying a new 1911. Just specify comander size when ordering parts cuz some things are a little different than the full size 1911.And if you dont know what you're doing really, find a decent gunsmith so ya dont get yourself (or others) hurt.:mrgreen:


Yeah my main beef is that I hate shiney guns. I like them black, or dark as hell, with no real shine whatsoever. The stainless steel just gives it away every time, there's so much noteriety with a weapon like that.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Sell it go get you a plastic gun if you like black that much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

gene said:


> Sell it go get you a plastic gun if you like black that much.


I'm still trying to decide weather I want a 9mm Glock, a .40 Glock, or an SAXD in either of the two calibres.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Colt Commanders Rock!








Favorite carry piece.:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Mystro said:


> Colt Commanders Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty much what I've got. Exept it's stainless. I've got peirce grips, pachmayr, finger pachmayr. Seven round mags, eight round mags, and it feeds hydrashoks like their fucking FMJs.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is a pic of my BELOVED 70 Series Combat Commander in .38 Super.

I have gone into harm's way carrying this piece when I was still a cop, then again as a federal officer working in Panama.

NEVER feel left behind or outgunned packing a Commander.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

_"NEVER feel left behind or outgunned packing a Commander."_

:yawinkle: +1 Sean


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Install S-A high rise grip safety, Esmeralda thin rosewood grips.


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Very nice looking Commander Gene. I have his big brother in 5".:watching:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

gene said:


> Install S-A high rise grip safety, Esmeralda thin rosewood grips.


How much did the grips cost bro?

And how much does colt charge for "refinishing", or any other reliable company?


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

She charge me 90.00 for grips last year, might be cheaper know little high but she turns out great grips.
Don't know anything on prices on redoing the finish this is the same finish that came on mine, bought new last year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

gene said:


> She charge me 90.00 for grips last year, might be cheaper know little high but she turns out great grips.
> Don't know anything on prices on redoing the finish this is the same finish that came on mine, bought new last year.


Well mine is about 10 years old, give or take, in "like new condition", but I would like it in "new condition" with those sexy grips on it. I think I'll go with black though, and do they make a thin-grip version like that? My peircegrips tend to fatten up the handle with regular grips.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Yes i have look at some while surfing the 1911 grips don't remember what sight.


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

I often carry this one.









:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

wetidlerjr said:


> I often carry this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy


----------

